# tumbled marble on shower floor?



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi folks.

IHAC that picked out a tumbled marble for a shower floor. It is quite nice, all random. I wasn't sure if that was a good idea- can it be done? What product would you recommend for sealing marble pre-grout?

I also like to use epoxy grout, but I am not sure how that would work. There is always a little residue that I end up cleaning off with some nasty chemicals, which would not be too friendly with marble... Sigh I guess I will have to be more careful.

Finally- what is the maintenance like? Would they need to reseal the marble?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It can be done but it's not the best material choice. I would seal the stone and wait 72 hours before installing. Also, after installing, I'd wait 48-72 hours before grouting with epoxy. The moisture from the thinset will absorb into the marble and darken it. If you grout too soon, that moisture will be retained for a longer time. 

The end result will take regular cleaning maintenance which most people don't do to a shower pan. It will also need to be sealed yearly. Are the customers willing to accept those cleaning/maintaining requirements?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

the epoxy resin in the epoxy grout will pretty much seal the tile initially for you.
call your grout manufacturer and ask them to clarify.

waiting to grout is a good idea.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

I was wondering if I could just use a straight up clear epoxy mix to seal the marble? I almost glaze the marble so to speak. My only concern might be discoloration, but it might be a feasable method to seal, and not have to contend with resealing the floor every year. Any downsides to this approach?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> the epoxy resin in the epoxy grout will pretty much seal the tile initially for you.
> call your grout manufacturer and ask them to clarify.
> 
> waiting to grout is a good idea.


What Brian said. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure of the manufacturer , but my supplier (D&B TILE) in fl sells tumbled marble (I just put some in a shower floor last month) factory sealed with "Q-Seal" they are supposed to be sealed for life, I still seal just to do the whole shower including grout post install, but they release the grout quite nicely when sponging. I've used these tiles in numerous shower floors, and have not any long term problems either (5+ years) I'll ask on Monday what manufacturer it is, I have to phone in an order anyway-T


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The resin in the epoxy can change (darken) the marble. Make sure your customer is OK with that before deciding to not seal prior to grouting.


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

Listen to Brian!We have done lots of tumbled marble showers with no issues.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks gents. Definitely going to seal before install but wondered about straight up epo,y like west systems epoxy. A little unorthodox, and judging from the response not likely ever done. I don't see why epoxy couldn't be used, unless it pretty much always darkens the tile. 

May be unnecessary as hos dont like maintenance and may just go with porcelain.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

sbcontracting said:


> May be unnecessary as hos dont like maintenance and may just go with porcelain.


And that's the best advice I could give!

Good luck.


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

Non-sense, tumbled marble is a great shower pan material, I've used it for over 20 years with no issues..

I use it more than any other material, but most of my remodels are natural stone (tumbled 12's or 16's) so it goes well..

Use a good quality sealer and you won't have to reseal for at least 8 to 10 years..

It provides great slip resistance as well.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bowtie said:


> Use a good quality sealer and you won't have to reseal for at least 8 to 10 years..


Hey, I'm interested in these good quality sealers. Can you please post a link to one that states it will last over marble on a shower pan for 8-10 years. Thanks


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

angus242 said:


> Hey, I'm interested in these good quality sealers. Can you please post a link to one that states it will last over marble on a shower pan for 8-10 years. Thanks



On my personal shower I did in '02 I believe I used custom, don't recall which specific product though.. I haven't had to reseal since I installed..

Your sarcasm is noted.. ; )


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

You will have to re seal that stone shower floor at least every two years even with a top of the line sealer.


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

the rock said:


> You will have to re seal that stone shower floor at least every two years even with a top of the line sealer.


Nope.. I look at it every night :laughing:, it needs no sealer..

How much wear do you think it gets? Bare feet create very little abrasion..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is not a single sealer manufacturer that suggests going over 5 years between applications under the most perfect situations.

The average shower sees over 1100" of equivalent rain each year. That itself is huge. Now add in all the soap, grim, dirt....The condition of your feet is the least of any worries.

If you use a quality sealer, I will always advise to go _no more_ than 2 years. Yearly is best. What can that hurt?


----------

